

Open source free, $12 to learn what I had to know - benschwarz
http://germanforblack.com/post/49318108985/yesterday-i-finally-released-gallery-css-which

======
EvanKelly
This is a fantastic idea.

Did you go into the project planning to build the screencast, or was it a
secondary effect of realizing that you were learning so much as you went
along?

~~~
benschwarz
The idea kind of came along when I was extracting Gallery CSS from the project
that I built it for — I realised that people probably wouldn't understand the
library, or the need for it… but I didn't want the cool tech result to go
unnoticed.

Originally it was going to be an ebook… if I'd have done that, it would've
been released about 3 weeks ago, but the knowledge transfer is far more
challenging VS a screencast.

------
misframer
Will you release any statistics about how many people downloaded Gallery CSS
and how many bought the screencast?

~~~
benschwarz
As long as its not too embarrassing :-)

------
Fletch137
I'd recommend the screencast to anyone interested in frontend dev. Of high
quality and very informative, taken at a good pace, well worth the $12.

------
brent_noorda
Nice idea, and an O'Reilly disruptor if it catches on.

